# Thinking of moving to Warwick, Queensland



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi There,

I have possibly been offered a job in warwick, queensland as an Occupational Therapist and was wondering if anyone knew what it was like for families? i have two young daughters, 4 years and 17 months. We currently live in Rutland, England and have no idea of what life is like in Warwick. I have tried looking on the web but only has info for travellers. 
#
I would also like to know what the job prospects would be like there for my husband. He is due to leave the RAF after 22 years service as a Fireman and is training to be an Occupational Health and Safety Advisor. He is Not Keen on being a house husband so i need to find him a job if he has any chance of agreeing to move!!!! Help Please!!!!

Thanks


----------



## bluestump (Aug 26, 2007)

*Warwick, QLD*

G'day.

Firstly, congrats on the job offer! I'll just mention that I'm not actually from Warwick, but a town just near it, so I can still (hopefully) give you a fairly good indication of what it's like. 

As you probably know, Warwick's a country community - I think there's about 25,000 to 30,000 people in the town and surrounding area, so it's got all of the facilities and everything you'd need, like a shopping centre and smaller shops in the town itself. 

In terms of accomodating families, it really depends on what you were specifically wanting to know - there are quite a few schools (primary and secondary) in the town and its surrounds as well as childcare facilities. Although it's one of the bigger communities in South-East Queensland, Warwick's still got that 'country' feel about it, which, in my opinion is a fantastic environment to grow up in! 

In terms of employment, there's usually something to be found on the farms around the region and I'm sure OH&S training would come in handy in almost any area of employment. (Perhaps you can check out the local newspaper in Warwick, 'The Warwick Daily News' which might list a few jobs in the area and also fill you in a bit more - it's online, so you can google it!)

I've given you a bit of a vague description, but hopefully it'll help out a bit.

Best of luck.


----------



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

bluestump said:


> G'day.
> 
> Firstly, congrats on the job offer! I'll just mention that I'm not actually from Warwick, but a town just near it, so I can still (hopefully) give you a fairly good indication of what it's like.
> 
> ...


Hi,

THanks for the reply, i will check out the local newspaper for jobs for hubby. I was wondering what the leisure facilities were like also. I know there is a large leisure centre there but in terms of outdoor activities etc what is there to do? The outdoor lifestyle is part of the reason for us considering a move to Queensland and if were are stuck in the outback my husband will not be happy!!!

You mentioned that you live in oneof the towns close by, how far away would the nearest biggish town be? sorry to pick your brains but i am really excited at the prospect of being there instead of this awful place!!!

thanks,

Emma


----------



## bluestump (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm glad you're still interested in moving to QLD - i'm glad my description didn't put you off!

To answer your first question about leisure activities, there are quite a few national parks, 4WD parks (with camping facilities) and tourist drives and things around the region which are really lovely. There's also places where you can do trail riding and stuff like that. Warwick also seems to host alot of community-type events like rodeos and the annual show, of coarse, but also a few international sporting events (like polo!?!) which are always popular. Closer to where I'm from (a place called Stanthorpe), there's a heap of wineries and vineyards to visit as well.

Lol, in terms of being 'stuck in the outback', well, it's about 1hr - 1.5hrs to Toowoomba which is the next biggest town, but Toowoomba is the second largest city in Queensland. Brisbane's about 2-2.5hrs away. My perspective might be a little warped, but I would consider Warwick to be at a 'reasonable' distance from the bigger cities - but I'm sort of used to BIG gaps between towns and driving long distances!

Hope this fills you in a bit more,

Tanya


----------



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Tanya,


Where are you originally from? It seems like you are used to having to drive long distances to get around there, coming from the uk it seems really daunting! We live 30 mins away from the biggest town here and i really moan about having to drive there! Seems like i will have to get my head around that one eh!!

As for living in th country, the next big question is what are the spiders etc like?? I am terrified of spiders and the thought of the big ones you get out there scares me a bit. I don't mind them outside but the thought of them in the house freaks me out!!! I really don't want this to put me off the move to Oz so i am trying to get my head around it!!! Really silly i know but i am a bit wierd!!!!!!



Cheers,

Emma


----------



## bluestump (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Oh dear, I'm afraid I've been acting a bit under false pretences here...I've just realised that this particular forum is for 'expats living in Australia', but in actual fact, I'm an aussie looking to perhaps go overseas! That maybe puts a bit of a different spin on all I've told you so far, me being a native and all...but nevertheless, I can certainly vouch for Australia and Queensland in particular - it's a great place to be!

So yes, I am indeed used to travelling long distances, and that probably is something that takes a bit of getting used to. It's great driving on the open road but...there's so much space!

Spiders! um...they've never really worried me that much to be honest. And besides, the ones that do come indoors aren't usually that dangerous ones! Like most 'dangerous' creatures in Australia, if you leave them alone, they won't come near you! And it's not silly at all that they freak you out a bit - there are some genuinely scary things down here! I wouldn't let it put you off - it'll just be another thing to get used to!

Again, sorry that i misread the forum title, but hope this info has been useful all the same!

Tanya 

btw, have you visited Australia before?


----------



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Tanya,

I have never been to Australia and i will be going blind so to speak! I have a friend who emigrated to Tweed Heads( i think it is called) a few years ago with her Aussie husband and she loves it so i have been going on her recommendation! She better be telling me the truth!!!

Don't worry about getting the wrong end of the stick with the forum, it has helped me, Thanks for that! Where are you wanting to go to live? It seems strange to that all the aussies what to live in England and we all want to live in australia!!! Mayabe thats why there is a skills shortage in Australia at the moment as they are all in London!!! 

Let me know if i can help you with any questions on the UK and Europe. I will try and help as best i can!!

Take Care
Emma


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

I second what bluestamp says about spiders. 
My mum also hates spiders and she lives in country Queensland. She gets my dad to sweep up any daddy long-legs (harmless and barely noticeable) that get in the house and has the pestman come round once a year to spray the verandah rafters for other spiders. 

I have never been bitten nor has any spider fell on me or walked on me or such things. They're shy ******s so just leave them alone and they'll leave you alone. 

Oh and another piece of advice - when you get to Australia, don't announce to the world that you hate spiders because that is an open invitation for the jokesters to taunt you in any way possible. The bigger reaction you give, the funnier it will be for them and they won't let up.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

In regards to employment for your husband, I guess you know about this job-search website? https://jobsearch.gov.au/

However, Warwick is a small town and door-knocking and meeting people is the best way to get a good job. The local newsagent where you buy the paper usually knows everyone and everything. I suggest getting a haircut as soon as possible for the same reason. Go to your local RSL club or sports club for an Friday night meal and a quiet drink. Don't be shy like the spiders. Indulge in small talk with everyone you meet (I suggest opening with "Geez we need more rain, don't we!" and if it is raining, say something like "I just hope all the farmers are getting this too!") and pretty soon word will get around and someone will contact you about a great job that their neighbour's nephew's friend's old classmate has to offer.

btw. Have you Google Earthed Warwick?

also, in terms of what outdoor recreation there is on offer in Warwick, well, aside from the local golf and tennis clubs, a lot people enjoy the outdoor life without going to anything they can google....okay I am not making sense! What I mean is, people will have bbqs by the river, water skiing and fishing on the damn, go swimming at a creek, play a game of cricket on the neighbour's paddock, and so on. These are all types of things that you can't do a google search for, you know what I mean? Recreation in country Queensland isn't so much organised and provided for, you gotta find your own recreation.


----------



## bluestump (Aug 26, 2007)

G'day Emma,

I can assure you (well at least as far as I'm concerned) that your friend in Tweed Heads is certainly telling the truth! Warwick's a bit of a different environment from the coast, but still a great place to be.

Lol, yeah, it's funny about lots of aussies going to the UK and vice-versa. Perhaps that has contributed to our skills shortage! I was thinking about possibly going to Scotland, but it's VERY early days yet...Like you, I haven't actually visited the place, so I'm not really sure what it's like. I was thinking Edinburgh, but yeah, as I say, it's early days...

Lol, some good advice there from april - there always seems to be alot of local gossip to be found in the hairdressers!

all the best,
Tanya


----------



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi April,

Thanks for the advice on finding out all the local gossip! I will have to give that a go if and when we get there. I have just had a look at the place on google earth and it looks big enough. I hadn't realised how clear a picture it gave you! really good for getting an idea if the size, layout etc. Thanks for the advice,


Take care

emma


----------



## Squigie_Rees (Jul 28, 2008)

*hello.*

my fiance and i are planning on getting married there in the fall.

did you end up moving??
do you like it??


----------

